#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  Steps to safeguard your online security!

## Bhavya

Huge data breaches, marketers following our every step online, shady folks discovering the photos we shared in social media, the list of online annoyances goes on and on. Even though, it’s not entirely hopeless: We can have control over our data. Here you can find some steps to safeguard your online security.

----------

